# New Amp Stand from Atlas



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

The good people from Atlas Stands are custom building an Amp stand for me to accomodate my Combo for a gig I'm doing in the Fall (last gig ever I'm afraid---getting old). It's a Low Rider made of cherry that will have blue LED lights underneath built into it so I can "find" my amp on the dark stage. I've been very impressed with the quality of these stands especially at a very affordable pricepoint. Just thought I would hook up the build thread if anyone is interested in following the construction.
Marshall DSL401 Combo Cherry Low Rider


----------



## buzzy (May 28, 2011)

Whether it's guitars or stands, I find build threads fascinating. The LEDs are a nice addition. Enjoy!


----------



## ampaholic (Sep 19, 2006)

Love to see a photo with it lit up on stage!


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

ampaholic said:


> Love to see a photo with it lit up on stage!


I will do my best.


----------



## Gretsch6120 (Sep 20, 2006)

Wow great looking stand, they do some nice work!


----------

